# What kind of Serra would it be?



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

Hello @ all
I´ve become today my new Serra and i´ve bought him as a Serrasalmus Rhombeus collected in Peru Rio Nanay.
I like him very much and he looks very pretty but i´m not sure if it´s a rhombeus becaus ethe orange colour in his fins.
He is very(!) agressiv and goes crazy if he´ll see him selve in the glass of the tank and after 5 minutes in the quarantäne tank he attacks the finger outside the tank and hes a really wild boy.
I hope my pictures are good enough to ident this guy.
I think that it also could be a irritans but i hope you can tell it...?
Thank you for answers!
Greetings from germay


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Altuvei maybe?

yeah, possibly an irritan


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would let him settle in a bit and then post some pictures..he looks very stressed.


----------



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi
Yes he was very stressed.
He had arrived me after 5 hours transport way.I´ve put him in the tank and i had made the pictures.
I´ll make tomorrow a new pic and hope that we can ident this small guy.
Thank you


----------



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi
Here is a new shot of the Rhom (?) directly from this morning .
I hope here is somebody who can tell me what it is


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Try to get a clear flank shot (side shot). What size is the fish? From what I can see from the picture and your collection point, I'd say sanchezi or rhom...leaning more towards sanchezi at the moment.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't think its a rhom because of the tail.... I am not sure, myself....


----------



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

My wife make better picture´s like me.
She make some better pictures and i´ll post some new pictures.
I´ve bought him as a Rhom from Peru rio nanay but i´m not sure.
I think it would´nt be a sanchezi but what kind of species is it?
This is the question of the questions ....
This evening (at my time-germany) i´ll post new pictures.
Thank you at first...


----------



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi
Here are the best pictures that i can make with my equipment .
I hope that they are good enough to make a clear ident what kind of Serra it would be?!
Please help me to ident my "Rhom"!?
Thank you
Martin from germany


----------



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

I´ve forgot to tell you that he is 3,5 - 4 inches at time....
I hope we can sort out this question


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

IMO its a stressed out S. Sanchezi. I am no ID pro though.


----------



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi
I hope that it´s no sanchezi because than i´ve bought him too expensive








What speaks again that it will be a sanchezi that is he will become coloured eyes.
His eyes are orange at present and not clear!
Here are some very bad pitures but you can see that he have coloured eyes!
That speaks again sanchezi or am i wrong ?
Martin


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

MrX said:


> Hi
> Here are the best pictures that i can make with my equipment .
> I hope that they are good enough to make a clear ident what kind of Serra it would be?!
> Please help me to ident my "Rhom"!?
> ...


Based on the second picture from this post, I count 16-17 dorsal fin rays. That indicates rhombeus as sanchezi usually only have 14-15...I learned that a while back from Frank, so hopefully I remembered correctly! Juvenile serras are tough to ID...rhoms especially IMO because they change so much and have so many different locality morphs.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

BioTeAcH said:


> Hi
> Here are the best pictures that i can make with my equipment .
> I hope that they are good enough to make a clear ident what kind of Serra it would be?!
> Please help me to ident my "Rhom"!?
> ...


Based on the second picture from this post, I count 16-17 dorsal fin rays. That indicates rhombeus as sanchezi usually only have 14-15...I learned that a while back from Frank, so hopefully I remembered correctly! Juvenile serras are tough to ID...rhoms especially IMO because they change so much and have so many different locality morphs.
[/quote]

Forgot to add that it could be a compressus too, but I don't know the dorsal ray counts for those...concave forehead does suggest it though.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

looks like a rhom to me


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

from what i can see of the belly scutes they are all in the same direction ruling out S.sanchezi


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

Looks just like my irritans except mine has yellowish orange color on the anal fin and gills durng the day


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

sick fish man said:


> Looks just like my irritans except mine has yellowish orange color on the anal fin and gills durng the day


Based on collection point, irritans is not possible...the tail does not suggest irritans, and I don't see any other features that point to irritans.


----------



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi
And to say it short in one word Rhom... Sanchezi ... Irritan ..... Marginatus .... Compressus ..... ?
What is the biggest chance to be (based on this pictures) ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The fish is not an irritans or marginatus. Compressus is very unlikely given I dont see any bars in the spotting pattern. From just looking at the fish..I would say either rhombeus or sanchezi...however....if bioteach is right, and the ray count points to rhombeus...then I think that is pretty significant...so I would say that the nearest anyone will get is rhombeus...however...wait a few months for the fish to settle in and then post up pictures again....and try not to use a flash.


----------



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok
I´ll wait some weeks.
Next week he´ll become a new (bigger) tank with plants and bogwood.
Than he can settle in and then i´ll post some new pictures.
It´s not easy ....
But so i´ll wait.
Thank you!


----------



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi
Here is a new picture from yesterday.
I hope maybe it´s possible to say what kind of serra it is.

because i´ll still go crazy if i don´t know what he´ll be.
Greet you all from germany
Martin


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

looks like a juvi rhom to me..........................


----------

